

Add scrolling direction observing for UIScrollView - lightory
https://github.com/lightory/UIScrollView-Direction

======
gdubs
You could also observe the scrollView's panGestureRecognizer which has a
velocity property. Might make it cleaner since it already computes the
direction for you.

